# 1986 Nissan 200sx fuse diagram!



## jorgee (Dec 6, 2007)

i just bought a 1986 nissan 200sx and it didnt have a fuse cover....Does any1 know where i can see a fuse diagram for it??? or does any1 have the same car that can show me a pictue of it??


----------



## sakeadorwify (Jan 3, 2008)

EN ESTA PAGE ESTA EL MANUAL 

http://www.s12silvia.com/articles/service_manual/S12Silvia_Service_Manual.pdf 

IF IT IS BY THE STARTING, PUT BATERY OVER 70 AMPER.


----------

